
Khan Academy Request for Donations - jonbaer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjGERWYvzqk
======
ljsocal
To donate directly use this site:
[https://www.khanacademy.org/donate](https://www.khanacademy.org/donate)

------
ljsocal
I will donate. It would be great it they would add a “Donate” button on the
app and site.

